# DYNAVIN DVN-TT AUDI GPS SAT NAV



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with the DYNAVIN DVN-TT AUDI GPS SAT NAV or installed one? i am contemplating whether to get one as it seems cheaper than the Audi product and also has more features. Just wondered how easy they were to install and if theyre any good. Ta muchly.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 23, 2011)

It runs Windows CE 5.0 which is pretty old (current version is 7.0 i think) - also keep it OEM is what i say. I don't think you'll get the full integration (DIS) either.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fair play, also i guess the quality of sound wont be as good as the recommended audi installed nav, just seeing if there were any other options that might be more cost effective really.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm using one at the moment and I wouldn't swap it for anything.

It is important to add though that i have flashed the os and do not use the dynavin platform. I also would not recommend obtaining the unit from your local dealer near Luton, have a shop around and you'll find them for half what they charge!

With little modification I have now got email and internet browsing (wifi & 3G), games (Streetfighter/Tetris/Bejeweled etc...etc..), I can choose my Navigation software including Tomtom, iGo, or Garmin, and stream movies and music direct to the unit using my iPhone.

I had the OEM & Bose setup and I can say first had that the dynavin (once setup) sounds 100% better.

I suppose you must be aware that any changes to the original software could also leave you with a useless brick but if you can follow basic instructions then you should have no fear!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

DaveM said:


> I'm using one at the moment and I wouldn't swap it for anything.
> 
> It is important to add though that i have flashed the os and do not use the dynavin platform. I also would not recommend obtaining the unit from your local dealer near Luton, have a shop around and you'll find them for half what they charge!
> 
> ...


Does it work with the DIS and the MFSW?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, i would be interested to see how it was flashed and what system installed with all the extra bits, will need to do some research i think! what woul you say is a fair price to pay for one, i have seen some one ebay for around £500



DaveM said:


> I'm using one at the moment and I wouldn't swap it for anything.
> 
> It is important to add though that i have flashed the os and do not use the dynavin platform. I also would not recommend obtaining the unit from your local dealer near Luton, have a shop around and you'll find them for half what they charge!
> 
> ...


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Couple of people on another forum I am on use these. These are very popular in USA, especially on BMW forums, if you do a google search you will find plenty of info on them.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Wow, i would be interested to see how it was flashed and what system installed with all the extra bits, will need to do some research i think! what woul you say is a fair price to pay for one, i have seen some one ebay for around £500


Dont be phased by the 'fitting', its pretty much a plug and play unit unless your adding external stuff like cameras, PS2, or additional mic's and even then its just the obvious wiring/power links.

You can flash the unit direct from the sd card, there are forums that offer a download and instructions that will get you to the Windows CE desktop without bricking your unit and then you can add any CE compatable hardware or software. People are even using keyboards and game pads through the USB.

I've just picked up a unit for my wife's Kuga and paid £289.00 its not the same surround as the TT but thats the only difference. I'd be looking at paying under £350 posted.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

stumardy said:


> Does it work with the DIS and the MFSW?


MFSW = Yes
DIS = No


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

Where have you been finding the units so cheap? Best I've found is £420 from America.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=217930


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It's that thread thats got me wanting one. I'm just trying to figure out where I can get one for the best price.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

You can buy direct from dynavin, or ttints from e bay..same price(£590), and same company.
I must admit my pics don't do it justice, but it is a cracking bit of kit. Some peeps have made some adverse comments, which is fair enough, but until you see it in the flesh, and have a play with it, it's totally different..I found out yesterday, if you play music from a dvd, you get visualizations, just like wmp..cool


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Just a bit of info for anyone looking to buy one, the Dynavin TT unit as well as other model units are being upgraded to the D99 platform. They will be available with Android or Win CE. The new unit should be out by December.

http://www.dynavin.com/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

most certainly looks much better than the other after market "things"


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting.

Is there a way to get satellite radio added? XM or Sirius?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

No need for that..if you have an iphone/pad, just use 
http://tunein.com/
And bluetooth it through..works great


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

The D99 is here. Anyone have more info or comments on this? I am interested to replace this with my RNS-E 2010.

http://www.dynavin.com/products/product_dnv_tt.php


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I really like the idea of a droid headunit, could even tempt me with my Kenwood headunit. The only question is sound quality, the Kenwood unit improved sound volume and quality very much in mine.


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

I have been thinking about one of these for a while - but the new D99 platform looks great - Can older versions be upgraded to the latest software?

Where is the cheapest place to find these? Any links would be appreciated


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a Dynavin before in my M3, changed it for one of these now and am currently installing one in my TTS

Much better picture and sound quality, much bigger 7" high resolution touch screen, the interface is fantastic and its a FULL PC, with sat nav (comes with IGO, but you can use Tomtom, garmin, etc...full internet, Dvd, X2 sd card slots for up to 32gb cards, full featured ipod interface with on screen track names, etc..full steering wheel control, Full Freeview TV with integrated Digital tuner,reversing camera, bluetooth, remote control, PIP (picture in picture, so you can do several things at once) etc..etc...etc...oh and you can also connect your xbox 360 or playstation to it if you were so inclined...

Comes with 2 year manufactures warranty with UK based repair centres. I have had mine for 8 months without any problems.

Much better in my opinion and I have had a few of the Chinese ones and this is the best of the lot that I have tried:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330640217670? ... 976wt_1398


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thesa1nT said:


> Then compare it to a Dynavin interface:


This is showing the "old" D95 Dynavin unit, not the improved D99 version though.
I like the look of the new unit, I just find t'other version - *TD695GD* looks
gash.
Sorry - all IMO.

Iain


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I too think the above head unit in the pic looks crap and cheapens the look of the interior

Can't really see the point in buying a car for £20k+ and then putting a cheapo looking unit in it

Each to their own though, its your car


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

[/quote]

Yes the new one is a bit better, but functions are still a bit basic..and then you have the common bad reliability issues with the Dynavin, prefer to have my radio working and in my car and not on the shelf in some repair shop!

Im going to go browse the internet on my gash TD695GD in my car...[/quote]

Well enjoy. Perhaps google " Car Fire Extinguisher".... I think you might need one when that Chinese thing you've got stuck
in your dash catches fire & starts melting that lovely interior.  :lol:


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thesa1nT said:


> Yes the new one is a bit better, but functions are still a bit basic..and then you have the common bad reliability issues with the Dynavin, prefer to have my radio working and in my car and not on the shelf in some repair shop!
> 
> Im going to go browse the internet on my gash TD695GD in my car...


Well enjoy. Perhaps google " Car Fire Extinguisher".... I think you might need one when that Chinese thing you've got stuck
in your dash catches fire & starts melting that lovely interior.  :lol:[/quote]

*LOL, where do you think the Dynavin units come from, infact where do you think the computer you are typing on right now comes from? CHINA*[/quote]
Lighten up buddy - shoot outside to your car & google " Sense of Humour" [smiley=book2.gif] :lol: ....If it hasn't caught fire already that is.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

weeman69 said:


> Thesa1nT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the new one is a bit better, but functions are still a bit basic..and then you have the common bad reliability issues with the Dynavin, prefer to have my radio working and in my car and not on the shelf in some repair shop!
> ...


*LOL, where do you think the Dynavin units come from, infact where do you think the computer you are typing on right now comes from? CHINA*[/quote]
Lighten up buddy - shoot outside to your car & google " Sense of Humour" [smiley=book2.gif] :lol: ....If it hasn't caught fire already that is.[/quote]

I was laughing the whole time! :roll:


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

I brought a Dynavin unit back in the summer to replace my Audi Concert unit.

The unit has been the car now for about 3 months, and I have now removed it and put the Audi concert back in and gone back to sat nav on my iPhone

The Dynavin unit looks ok but the function of the unit is awful (excluding Igo which is the best sat nav I've ever used) the reason for the comments is the interfaces between functions is poor and the unit is unreliable.

The unit would also crash and then reboot its self, classic windows....!!

My A4 had the factory fit RNSE and my view is this is the best option in my opinion.

Mark


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, I've had mine in for several months now, and as far as I'm concerned, it's the poodles privates..fantastic sat nav, ipod connection, in motion dvd (if you want..not legal of course, so disabled mine :mrgreen: )..pics do not come up here very well for these, but all my mates think it's great, and ,as previous posts say, each to there own [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Mark. (Sep 16, 2011)

toonmal said:


> Well, I've had mine in for several months now, and as far as I'm concerned, it's the poodles privates..fantastic sat nav, ipod connection, in motion dvd (if you want..not legal of course, so disabled mine :mrgreen: )..pics do not come up here very well for these, but all my mates think it's great, and ,as previous posts say, each to there own [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Hi, i had a similar unit in my previous pick up truck and whilst it worked it did it in a very slow and juddery manner and crashed alot. The Igo Myway sat nav was excellent though and very customisable with downloadedable skins, maps etc.

I have xtrons headrest screens/dvd players in the Navara which are excellent quality and work really well.

So my question is, does the Xtrons head unit operate smoothly and work well without fuss? Whats the boot up time of the sat nav?


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

markludgate said:


> I brought a Dynavin unit back in the summer to replace my Audi Concert unit.
> 
> The unit has been the car now for about 3 months, and I have now removed it and put the Audi concert back in and gone back to sat nav on my iPhone
> 
> ...


The TD695GD I have comes with iGO 8 and is fantastic, so many features and information, excellent animation and graphics...better than tomtom by miles!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Mark. said:


> toonmal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've had mine in for several months now, and as far as I'm concerned, it's the poodles privates..fantastic sat nav, ipod connection, in motion dvd (if you want..not legal of course, so disabled mine :mrgreen: )..pics do not come up here very well for these, but all my mates think it's great, and ,as previous posts say, each to there own [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


The Xtrons is seemless and has instant animated transition between applications, no lag whatsoever. Sat nav takes about 10 seconds to load. I am in the process of doing some demo vidoes of it in my TTS. Everybody who has seen it is really impressed with it. Ive had mine since the beginning of the year in my M3 and no issues at all and it has a 2 year warranty with UK repair centres.

The screen also has a very sharp picture and an excellent screen

Very happy with mine! :lol:


----------

